# Guy from Cullybackey selling PC's



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ahs anyone seen this on Ebay has anyone bought off him if so what's he like...

Thanks.
Ronnie


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Seen his advert but haven't bought from him (because I don't have the money LOL)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it good value do u think?!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

buy direct from autopia. He'll take your money, then order it from Autopia to be delivered to you for twice the price. And it will take 7-14days rather than 3-4days.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

its just as handy to order from autopia as lee said!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Aparently he has 10 in stock and only charging £9.99 delivery thats what make me think he already has them?!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

email and say youre local...can you pay cash and collect tonight ? should reveal if he owns them or just orders from autopia


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Aparently he has 10 in stock and only charging £9.99 delivery thats what make me think he already has them?!


Bet you a £10 he's got none.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stevo & Lee ur right take a bow.. Emailed him earlier and he said that they come directly form a supplier in the US so cant wave the postage and its 2 weeks delivery!!!

oh ****!!!!!

Lee.. call over any time for the £10:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Stevo & Lee ur right take a bow.. Emailed him earlier and he said that they come directly form a supplier in the US so cant wave the postage and its 2 weeks delivery!!!
> 
> oh ****!!!!!
> 
> Lee.. call over any time for the £10:thumb:


:lol: , Keep it mate. Buy yourself a bundle of pads with the money you'll be saving going direct.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumb: no probs m8!!!!!


----------

